# this is wierd... and it sucks :(



## MantisDude15 (Dec 31, 2006)

hey guys, i had an ooth hatch a few days ago, and i sperated about half of the nymphs into seperate containers. now 6 out of the 10 i seperated are dead, but the rest that i left together are all alive... idk why, i gave them food and a little water... any ideas?/suggestions? its about 78-ish in my house (F) thanks


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 31, 2006)

seems strange, maybe the ones left together have been eating each other (leaving no evidence)? i'd expect some casualties in both lots.

was the food small enough for the seperated ones to tackle?

were the containers you used for both groups the same?


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 31, 2006)

they havent been eating eachother, i counted the same number before and after. the containers i used for the nymphs are little salsa things from carl's junior, they are like mini deli cups (more than enough room) i fed them flightless fruitflies, i saw a couple of them eat them right away, no problem. oh and the rest (not seperated) are in one bigger plastic container. not sure whats wrong...


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2006)

A lot of nymphs die for not obvious reason.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 31, 2006)

How soon after hatching did you feed them ? And what species are they ?


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 31, 2006)

mantisdude are these the ghosts?

i seperated 17 of mine into cups and left the other 18 together i have not yet had any loss in either section


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 31, 2006)

yea they are ghosts, i fed them 4 days after hatching... the 5 that are left are ok now


----------

